

e-texteditor.com domain expired, much like the text editor - jklp
http://e-texteditor.com/

======
jklp
I always thought this Windows text editor (which use to be one of my
favourites) was very much akin to TextMate on the Mac, which started out
strong with a great feature set, gained a cult following, and then languished
over the years with a lack of updates and community support by the author.

It's not surprising though to find Sublime Text taking the spotlight from both
e-texteditor and TextMate, with a developer who is happy to engage with the
community, and consistently releasing updates.

I do hope though, this doesn't mean the end of e-texteditor, as much as I hate
having inactive projects, I hate even more having a product with no
competitors at all.

------
dguaraglia
Aw, that's a shame. I was one of the people that paid for the beta version,
while Alexander was still actively engaging the growing community behind the
editor. I remember when I first moved back to Linux the only thing I really
missed about my Windows setup was E. Luckily that move to Linux forced me to
re-learn Vim, finally making it over 'the bump' and making it my main editor,
so I watched the slow, painful death of E as just a curious spectator.

Still, a shame. It was a great editor.

------
mwgriffith
The domain seems to be back up now. I still use e quite a bit, but your right
they haven't updated nearly enough.

